# iPod Nano 7g



## euclide (31 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je compte acheter un iPod Nano à ma femme mais je me pose des petites questions.

- Peut-on ajouter des petites applications sur le Nano 7g ?
- Comment faire une vidéo compatible avec le Nano 7 ? J'ai un MBP et un PC ?
- Puis-je ajouter une carte iTunes si je fais une commande en ligne ?

Voilà, merci beaucoup !

@++ 

Chb


----------



## Larme (31 Octobre 2012)

Non, si j'en crois le dernier test de _iGen_.

Source


----------

